# Dumb weather men.



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

So the forecast called for 1 to 2" 90% chance. And we got nothing, then they will forecast a 20% chance and a trace of snow and we get 6". I follow sevarl weather forecast and paid for one specifically for my area. 
My local weather guy I think is ********, and I think he trys to read the forecast right from the National Weather Service web site.
I just don't understand how these guy are wrong way more than there right.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Your better off going to the NOAA site, typing in your zip code, then clicking on the forecast discussion link.

That's all I really follow. The forecast discussion is posted 2-3 times a day, so you can stay up to speed with what is actually happening.



......


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

White Gardens;1717410 said:


> Your better off going to the NOAA site, typing in your zip code, then clicking on the forecast discussion link.
> 
> That's all I really follow. The forecast discussion is posted 2-3 times a day, so you can stay up to speed with what is actually happening.
> 
> ......


They had heavy snow forecasted for here last night.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

B-2 Lawncare;1717405 said:


> So the forecast called for 1 to 2" 90% chance. And we got nothing, then they will forecast a 20% chance and a trace of snow and we get 6". I follow sevarl weather forecast and paid for one specifically for my area.
> My local weather guy I think is ********, and I think he trys to read the forecast right from the National Weather Service web site.
> I just don't understand how these guy are wrong way more than there right.


You are not alone my weather man here does the same thing. If they same 5 to 8 inches stay in bed. Now if they say there could be a light dusting you better watch out it could be a whopper. 
The last snow we had was on the 1st and it was only going to be a trace to a 1/2 inch. Was 2.8!


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

maxwellp;1717454 said:


> You are not alone my weather man here does the same thing. If they same 5 to 8 inches stay in bed. Now if they say there could be a light dusting you better watch out it could be a whopper.
> The last snow we had was on the 1st and it was only going to be a trace to a 1/2 inch. Was 2.8!


Wow your last push was on the 1st. We by no means get a lot of snow but we average about a Strom a week.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Only a fool believes a weather fore-cast, at best it's a indication of what may happen. All the technology we have can't compete with Mother Nature and the best thing to do is look out the window......
A week ago today the fore-cast was for up to an inch over night with another 1-3 during the day on Saturday, @4am Saturday I had 3" on the ground and had a total of 10" by the time the storm moved on around 10pm.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What I use.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1717515 said:


> What I use.


That reminds me of something you'd see in a Far Side Calendar " A dummies guide to current weather" :laughing:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I know I will get flack for this but, weather is a science that has not been perfected. All the "weather people" are doing is using a semi educated guess based on sattilite imaging and past weather trends. Take it at face value. They say it is going to snow/rain.ice what ever it most likely will. Asking them to give an amount is like throwing a dart at a dart board.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Hamelfire;1717563 said:


> I know I will get flack for this but, weather is a science that has not been perfected. All the "weather people" are doing is using a semi educated guess based on sattilite imaging and past weather trends. Take it at face value. They say it is going to snow/rain.ice what ever it most likely will. Asking them to give an amount is like throwing a dart at a dart board.


That's it right there.

Though they can monitor and make educated guesses, it's really just that, an educated guess.

Too many variables involved. Especially storm track. It could shift 50 miles on way or another and it can be the difference between a dusting of snow and 6" on the ground.

Me personally, I'm just glad that the science behind it is so good now, that they can at least predict something might happen 4-7 days in advance.

...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hamelfire;1717563 said:


> I know I will get flack for this but, weather is a science that has not been perfected. All the "weather people" are doing is using a semi educated guess based on sattilite imaging and past weather trends. Take it at face value. They say it is going to snow/rain.ice what ever it most likely will. Asking them to give an amount is like throwing a dart at a dart board.





White Gardens;1717730 said:


> That's it right there.
> 
> Though they can monitor and make educated guesses, it's really just that, an educated guess.
> 
> ...


Predicting the weather in Colorado is next to impossible with the mountains and the effect it has on the weather. Forecast will change 3-4 times a day and the swing wide too. I've never kept track but I'd have think they may hit it right 10-15% of the time.


----------



## Captain Bravo (Jan 19, 2009)

Hamelfire;1717563 said:


> I know I will get flack for this but, weather is a science that has not been perfected. All the "weather people" are doing is using a semi educated guess based on sattilite imaging and past weather trends. Take it at face value. They say it is going to snow/rain.ice what ever it most likely will. Asking them to give an amount is like throwing a dart at a dart board.


Why don't they just acknowledge that? It's like the elephant in the room. Everybody knows it but no one will say it.


----------



## stevec22 (Oct 5, 2011)

I use unisys.com or noaa and they hit it pretty good for eastern pa


----------

